# Several Bumps/Lumps in Male Betta's Tail



## LakotaWolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi guys, 

My male betta, The Stig, has a terrifying grouping/row of lumpy bumps on/in his tailfin. 

I thought it was just a slightly weird fold in his finnage at first, but the bumps have been getting larger and now swell out on both sides of the tail.

The right side of the bumps also seems to have a few reddish dots here and there on them, but they don't look like open sores or wounds, as my fish's base fin color is red (underneath the teal-green).

He does not nip his fins at all, nor do they seem to be rotting or disintigrating. In fact, they appear to be healthy and flawless except for the row of lumps.

His appetite is still fine, and he's as active and curious as ever. The lumps don't seem to be bothering him at all, but they're really worrying me!




















-------
1. Size of tank? *7.9 gal., 14 " x 11.5 " x 11.5"
*
2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? *0ppm
*b. Nitrite? *0ppm
*c. Nitrate? *0ppm
*d. pH, KH and GH? *pH 5.0-6.0, KH 1, GH 24 
*e. Test kit? *Tetratest Laborett

*3. Temperature? *76-78 F

*4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? *FW
*
5. How long the aquarium has been set up? *Mid-June 2011

*6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? *One male betta, 1 1/2" long. He has been in there since I set up the tank in mid-June.
*
7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? *No

*8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? *Several live plants: One Amazon or a Red Melon Sword (Echinodorus species), one Vesuvius Sword (Echinodorus Angustifolia), one small ball of Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana) 
*b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? *Gravel
*c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? *One ceramic "cichlid cave" (hollow, one opening), several smooth rocks
*
9. a. Filtration? *Yes, the filter that came with the tank
*b. Heater? *Yes, a Fluval A771 E50 (50 watt)
*10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? *I use the light that came with the tank (a* *"13 watt daylight compact fluorescent light")**, and it is on from 10am-8pm (10 hrs)
*b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? *No exposure to natural sunlight

*11. a. Water change schedule? *Weekly
*b. Volume of water changed? *25% - 50%
*c. Well water, tap water, RO water? *Tap water
*d. Water conditioner used? *API Tap Water Conditioner
*e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? *Weekly
*
12. Foods? *A variety of the following: frozed mysis shrimp, bloodworms, and brine shrimp; Tetra freeze-dried bloodworms, Hikari freeze-dried daphnia; New Life Spectrum betta food pellets. All food is soaked in his tank water and H20 Life V3 triple-strength vitamins prior to feeding. *
How often are they fed? *Once a day. I fast him on Saturdays and Sundays.*

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? *No physiological or behavioral changes or symptoms other than the tail lumps.
*b. Appearance of poop? *Normal
*c. Appearance of gills? *Normal (as far as I know!)
*
14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? *No
*b. What meds were used?* N/A*

-------

I know I have water issues, and I'm struggling with them still, as I have been since the beginning of November. Frequent water changes do seem to help, but I need to do them more often, I think.

Here are some larger images:

http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/fees...l_leftside.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/fees..._rightside.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/feesh/stigtail1.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/feesh/stigtail2.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/feesh/stigtail3.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/feesh/stigtail4.jpg
http://www.splintyr.com/artdump/feesh/stigtail5.jpg

I appreciate any and all theories and advice. Thank you!


----------



## liz26914 (Oct 26, 2011)

I rlly don't kno much about fish diseases but I did a search on google and it cld be a tumor. If its a tumor, I don't think there's anything you could do about it and it shldn't effect ur fish's life expectancy or life in general.

Hard White Bump on Betta Tail - UltimateBettas
FAQs on Betta Diseases 4 (scroll down until u see a betta pic)

Again note I got all of this off of google, so ther is a high chance that I am wrong about everythng.


----------

